# Loft Photos, finally done!



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

It's hard to get a "far away" shot because the loft is on my deck literally right outside my glass kitchen door. I love it, at night if the light is on inside the loft I can sit in the kitchen with some tea and watch them monkeying around.

The original design:









Almost there:









Looking inside, at night:









With the right side shutter up:









It's 4' x 8' x about 7' tall. The sunning pen on the left closes up at night with a plexi glass window, the sunroof strip and moon window are also both plexi glass. The front windows close up at night with wood shutters, same with the small right side window. The sunning pen has a little sliding wood tray to catch poops. Every opening is securely lockable to prevent critters from getting in, and the windows are hardware cloth and screen (to keep out vermin of all sizes). I am really really happy with how it turned out and thankful for all the advice I got from so many of you!!! I couldn't have done this on my own, so thank you - I am so grateful!! Of course, I am forever indebted to my friend Daniel for building this for me!!!

All the pics are here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=70914&id=719451408&l=794c3a2e45

and here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=82894&id=719451408&l=b700081668


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That is really cool, I like it. 
We have our big cage on the patio. I can see it from our kitchen/dining area, so we know when their up to no good.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a terrific loft, KariJo! I hope Daniel got lots and lots of credit for his part in this (that's important to guys, you know ).

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*WOW that's not a loft ITS A PIGEON PALACE, realy very very nice Good Luck and Many Happy Hours with your birds* GEORGE


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you!!! I am enjoying it so much - now if only I could get Brook to stay in it for more than an hour without clamoring to come back in the house!

It's gotten a few names since we began:
Taj MaLoft
Winchester Mystery Loft
The Money Pit
Land of the Loft

Brooklyn probably just calls it "The Torture Chamber"

hehe

(now I just want to move so I can have a bigger loft LOL!!!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

karijo said:


> Thank you!!! I am enjoying it so much - now if only I could get Brook to stay in it for more than an hour without clamoring to come back in the house!
> 
> It's gotten a few names since we began:
> Taj MaLoft
> ...


 PIGEON PALACEGEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is such a lovely loft and well ventilated!

I'm sure your birds will enjoy many happy years in it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

job well done!....very sweet loft....where did you get your nest fronts?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Kari Jo-

That turned out so AWSOME..... I think Daniel deserves his own lil' piece of that pijie heaven... hmmm.... maybe he needs a Jimmy Buffet shirt with a "It's Five o'clock somewhere SIGN" in there!!!!  LOL...... ANd don'tcha go torturing Poor Brooke, or I'll be on a plane to confisgate him! He needs HIS STUFFIES........ lol...lol... All joking aside. It is BEAUTIFUL... and You both, did a great job! Round of applause for ALL involved.....

ps. I vote for the ..."5 o'clock SOMEWHERE Loft"....lol...


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I let brook have his dang stuffies in his nestbox in the coop!
He has his yellow bunny, a lion, a hippo, a ball, a jingley ball, and some of his parakeet and cockatiel toys. He doesn't care. He hates it out there and I get Super Pinches when I finally let him back in the house.

But - It's the perfect time for him to be getting acclimated out there, since I have the other birds locked in with their babies. So he has the loft all to himself to explore and poo on whatever he wants.
Ingrate.



Thanks! I am really really glad you all like it and approve!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> It's gotten a few names since we began:


Taj MaLoft (4)
Winchester Mystery Loft (1)
The Money Pit (3)
Land of the Loft (2)

Brooklyn probably just calls it "The Torture Chamber" *NO!*

Those are funny!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Your loft is absolutely adorable. I'm sure the birds just LOVE it.


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

karijo

Nice job - very attractive. Was the design picture you posted computer genorated - if so can you tell me what program you used? I like to design stuff and have never found a progarm that I liked that was free or cheap and easy to use.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

karijo said:


> I let brook have his dang stuffies in his nestbox in the coop!
> He has his yellow bunny, a lion, a hippo, a ball, a jingley ball, and some of his parakeet and cockatiel toys. He doesn't care. He hates it out there and I get Super Pinches when I finally let him back in the house.
> 
> But - It's the perfect time for him to be getting acclimated out there, since I have the other birds locked in with their babies. So he has the loft all to himself to explore and poo on whatever he wants.
> ...


Did you make your nest fronts? or buy them...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

That's absolutely wonderful! I really like all your closable windows!! Cool!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

KariJo - that is gorgeous!!! If only I could convince Dave to let me know have a loft that would be the perfect size for me! Let me know if Daniel ever comes out east  Hopefully Brook will start enjoying his elegant new home soon. Great job


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree you have a very nice loft there , your fat Daniel did a great job on every aspect of it for you and your birds


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh I am so glad you all like it!!! Really and truly if it wasn't for all of you it wouldn't have come out so great. I am SO eternally grateful to everyone for their input and advice!!

Most importantly, the birds really seem to love it. The sun comes in through the windows and hits their little nest doors, so they can hunker down and sun right on their own "porches". The sunning pen is great when it rains, I remove the sliding wood poo-tray and they can bathe in the rain (I also put the bath pan in there on sunny days). They all have favorite spots to hang out, though Friedman consistently tries to sneak into the bottom left nest box (I use it for storage) and I find him in there hiding behind the food container. Cucamonga.

Bobcat, I'll ask my friend what he used to do the mock up - it wasn't free software. He designs computer games and does 3D animation and stuff, so I know it's some supremely complicated expensive program for game animators, LOL. It wasn't Maya... I'll find out what it was.

Nestbox fronts - from Foys. Amazingly I bought 4 at Nationals and lugged them home to CA, then ordered 2 more.. then 2 more after that. Somehow I ended up with a perfect set of 4 small-door fronts and 4 large-door fronts. The ancient egyptian pigeon god was looking out for me I guess!! 

Closable windows - I LOVE them. It makes it so I don't worry about anybody being chilly or drafty, ever. And it also muffles any wee morning cooing that might go on so neighbors don't get mad at me.

Can you believe this is the first thing (larger than a dog bed) that Daniel ever built? And it's certainly the first thing I ever designed or help build. I got the idea from an old english garden shed... then adapted it to suit all the suggestions I got here, and then worked with Daniel to design and build it. We really laugh about it, we began the first week in January and JUST finished - he keeps saying this is what happens when a perfectionist and an obsessive compulsive try and build a simple pij loft. 

Poor Fat Daniel (not really fat, he runs his own KungFu school LOL)... I think this is the first weekend he didn't have to come over. He was probably terrified all week I'd think of something to add to the loft. Little does he know when he comes this week to get his tools he is going to have to build one more extra large nest box for the new Lahores, pijzillas!!!

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks amazing. What lucky pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is absolutely adorable. Love it! It is nice to be able to watch them from the house, isn't it. They won't get away with much! And it makes it that much more enjoyable. You don't have to be in there to enjoy itl Mine is like that too. I love it. You guys did a great job.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful loft! Looks just like your plans.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful, just beautiful.
What are the loft dimensions,and how many nest boxe's do you have?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

*WOW, Just Wow!!! I think it is great. I love how you did the windows with plexiglass and the stain, and the location and everything. My 6X12 and 6'4" tall loft looks basic next to yours. Not only are your birds beautiful but so is the building. WOW!!!!*


----------



## DayWalker (Feb 10, 2009)

Very, very cool loft!! And I would LOVE to be able to sit and watch the birds - - I have to walk out back to visit mine. LOL


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you all so much!! The loft is 4' x 8' x about 7' tall. I have 8 nest boxes, though I am not planning on using the bottom two for pairs, just temporary housing and/or storage. 
I actually think I need to build a larger nestbox for my Lahore pair - it will go on the top left of the existing nestboxes. I was originally going to put a little storage unit there, oh well! 

I plan to have 6 pairs total when everyone has moved in.


As for the windows, I would love to get plexi panels for the front windows too, but they are so costly I figure I'll get them sometime in the future - we had the extra wood and I figured that would work for now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's just beautiful, and I'm sure your birds will love living there. Not to mention the enjoyment that you will get being able to watch them from inside. You see so much more going on than if you actually had to enter the loft to watch them. It's lots of fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Geeze, I wish you were in the middle of the country (Here in Missouri). I think you need more practice building lofts. I would be willing to let you practice at my place, maybe two or three practices.
Just think, with more practice, you could throw these things together in a day, with your eyes closed.
Honestly, I love it and now have to try to talk the old squawk box into letting build one like it. If I sound jealous, it is because I am.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, KariJo, what more can I say that hasn't already been said. It really is one of the nicest pijie homes anyone could build! How lucky you are to have Fat Daniel (hehehe) to help you design AND then help you build. Darn right!...you got some mighty lucky birds there! 
And very pretty birds at that!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you! 

Well, Brooklyn (my rescued feral) spent his first FULL day in the loft today!!!
Everybody else is in with their babies so it's been a good week to start acclimating him, he can't cause any trouble or bother anyone. So he was such a good boy, and really took to his nest box (top right box of course). He's got his stuffed animals in there, and a few of his other toys. 

Anyway, I am debating making him sleep out there tonight. It's pretty mild out, and the loft's all shut up for the night anyway... I just feel so GUILTY!!! He's really acting horrible right now, hanging on the screen clamoring to come inside and watch TV on the sofa with the dogs... maybe one more night inside....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

karijo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well, Brooklyn (my rescued feral) spent his first FULL day in the loft today!!!
> Everybody else is in with their babies so it's been a good week to start acclimating him, he can't cause any trouble or bother anyone. So he was such a good boy, and really took to his nest box (top right box of course). He's got his stuffed animals in there, and a few of his other toys.
> ...


If you left him out there several times during the day, and brought him in at night, maybe once he got used to it, he'd want to stay outside. Then you wouldn't feel so bad. And it wouldn't be such a shock to him all at once.


----------



## garson (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats a great loft, do you have the plans or maybe a material list! I want build a loft so bad. so I can start getting birds. That is an awesome loft.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, Brooklyn is much better about the loft now! I think he's getting used to it. He's stopped trying to ride out of the loft on my head every time I walk out of it, and he seems to like his nest box now. I think it's so much healthier for him to have access to fresh air and sun all day now!

As for plans and material list... Hm... I could try and compile something. I can tell you I spent A LOT more than I originally thought I would. Well over $1000. *cry*

And then of course there was all the supplies I bought from Jedds, Foys, Siegels, NE Pigeon... You name it, I bought it. It's terrible. But I figured, heck - if I'm gonna do it, I'll do it right and just get everything I need from the get go. So I'm eating cold beans out of a can for the next year, and my birds are having spa bath salts, evening tea, probiotics, oils, elixers, builders, special cleaning supplies, and a full medicine cabinet. LOL


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Amazing loft!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Brooklyn is finally adjusting . We all know he is just a spoiled little brat and a little Momma's boy hehehehe.

When I was workin and when I was showing dogs, I spent a lot of money for very little return . . . an occational nice pup and an occational blue ribbon. But hay, we do it all for fun AND it makes us HAPPY!

I do agree, KariJo, if you are going to do it, do it right!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, Debbie. Yeah, I figure now that it's all said and done my expenses won't be so bad - and it really brings me so much joy! 

Snapped a few shots this morning:






































as before, completed photos here:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=82894&id=719451408&l=b700081668


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

and a few more:

The back









One of my dogs, Hirschel, snuck in the pic









Lastly, the view from my kitchen table. I LOVE having it right out the door!!! Means I can go out and scrape poops in my PJs. LOL


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That loft is indeed like a spa! It is perhaps as beautiful as you.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks!!
hee hee


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

RodSD said:


> That loft is indeed like a spa! It is perhaps as beautiful as you.


my, my...such a flirt!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm glad you keep posting pictures of your loft because I keep going back to look at them to get ideas for K and A's Bird House. I see you use shavings on the floor. Is that working for you for easier poop scoopin? 

Very nice view from your kitchen door! Lucky that your loft can be so close. I can sit at my kitchen counter and see the BH from our kitchen window but it sure ain't close enough to poop scoop in my jammies  

LOVE THE PIJ IN FLIGHT!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

karijo said:


> Thank you!!! I am enjoying it so much - now if only I could get Brook to stay in it for more than an hour without clamoring to come back in the house!
> 
> It's gotten a few names since we began:
> Taj MaLoft
> ...


Karijo, you and Daniel are certainly a loft builder match made in heaven!!

Your loft is TERRIFIC!!

LOVE the names *Taj MaLoft *and *Land of the Loft!* Very clever!!
'Course you would probably just end up saying THE Loft!  

All the best to you and your birdies with 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

*Awesome*

We just bought 2 pigeons and have to build them a house.Today my husband has been trying to figure out how to make it as it will have to be up in the hay loft of our barn.We live out in the country so the smell won't bother anyone.
I think your pigeon palace is very nice.And I bet your pigeons love it .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We just bought 2 pigeons and have to build them a house.Today my husband has been trying to figure out how to make it as it will have to be up in the hay loft of our barn.We live out in the country so the smell won't bother anyone.
> I think your pigeon palace is very nice.And I bet your pigeons love it .


Actually, with many pigeons, if you keep it clean, it shouldn't smell. With only 2 birds.........................
The loft of your barn will probably a good place for a pigeon loft.


----------

